# Co2 and regular air



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i have this idea for a co2 system with an air pump for oxygen as well. do you think that this will work? in the soda bottle i will have a mixture of yeast, sugar and water. in the tank will be an air stone which the bubles will come out of.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

In short, no. You are going in circles. Adding O2 to Co2 will only outgas the Co2 (instead of making Co3).


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

ok, thanks. ill just go with regular co2 then


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

when you use regular C02, could i attach the air tube to an air stone and have it diffuse properly? Also, how many setups like that would i need for a 50 gallon?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

how do i set up a co2 system period. i want to start a 55g lightly planted tank. need help though


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

board to wake said:


> how do i set up a co2 system period. i want to start a 55g lightly planted tank. need help though





http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/co2-narten.htm

http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/DIY-Yeast-CO2/7/

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_co2.php


----------



## born2lovefish (Apr 30, 2006)

Good idea if it actually would work. I have thought of that to, but was quickly saddened.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

But either way the CO2 bubbles would just rise to the top of the tank with little diffusion of CO2.
Instead if having the air pump take air from the air in the room, have it pump the CO2 gas straight from the bottle into the tank.
Would this work? Or would it damage the pump somehow?
Here is a modified diagram:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I can't see it working some how. There's no air input. Why don't you just forget the airpump idea?lol


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

*co2*

forget that junk, just buy some Flourish Excel


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

BV77 said:


> forget that junk, just buy some Flourish Excel


Umm...Just for your information co2 is an essential part in some plant's survival and growth. Fertilizer is important but will not change the need for co2 levels.



Cichlid Man said:


> I can't see it working some how. There's no air input. Why don't you just forget the airpump idea?lol


There is no need for an airpump notto mention there is no air imput on the common aquarium air pumps. Oh yeah an airstone is no good. Do you mean wood or stone material. If you mean the standard stone ones you are crazy. If you mean the wood ones you are less crazy but still there will be alot of lost co2 in the process. The idea of co2 injection os to get co2 into the water. The co2 bubbles will just rize the the surface with little co2 addition to the water. Trust me I have tried it all. Your best bet is to go with a commerical diffuser. I made a bell shaped diffuser out of an old dome shaped cover for an aquarium and the bell could not keep up with it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not correct in the least. Wooden diffusers work nicely (though not in a 55 gallon setup). 2 key points to make.

If going with a passive diffuser you want the smallest bubbles possible. Smaller bubbles mean more C02 surface area for diffusion. Just put the wooden stone (or commercial grade diffuser) under a powerhead or if you have a spraybar, put the spraybar vertical and put the diffuser at the bottom and let the waterflow push the bubbles around the tank. I use this method in a 75 gallon with great success.

Flourish excel is too expensive to use in a tank the size of 55 gallons unless you are going very simple and low light plants only.

I'll post a pic of my setup tomorrow.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

My bad, I was thinking of regular flourish.


----------

